# P47 Pilot's need your help



## DFM+BB (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello guys !

One of my friend came to me with an interesting request.

He is organizing a small comemoration for a KIA pilot with pilot's familly.
problem is that he have just a few info on pilot's life and his P47 color marking.

I only have one picture ( the only one existing as I was told ).
Pilot is 2nd ltn Dixie G. JACKSON flying MUD CREEKER P47C of 78th FG, 82FS Duxford.







If any of you can gave me a color layout of the aircraft, other pictures or pilot story before he was KIA it would be a great help for the familly and the commemoration.

Thank you.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2012)

His Aircraft's serial # was 41-6222 a P-47C with the code MX-J marked on the fuselage. It was lost July 14th 1943

The aircraft would have looked like this one with these exceptions :
"Mud Creeker " name
Code: MX-J insted of MX-W
Tail Number 16222


----------



## DFM+BB (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you Tbolt !

Do you have more info on the pilot ? or any other pictures ?

Are you sure of the cheked nose and the red tail end ? just wanted to check because to me these kind of P47 from that group were having (by 1942/3) a withe stripe on the nose and old style stars with yellow circle around.
could you confirm ?

thank you


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2012)

Good stuff Glenn.
Crossing posts - just noted the dates. The checker nose would not have been in place then, just the white nose band as noted, and the white tail band(s), no red rudder. The yellow outline to the roundel was short lived, as was the red oyline to the 'stars and bars' when the bars were applied.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, that's all the info I have. As far as the markings, I would go with what Terry (Airframes) posted above. He's much more knowledgeable about the time frames of markings than I am. It sounds like the markings I mentioned came a little later.


----------



## DFM+BB (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you Tbolt, don't worry I was thinking about the same delivery at first.

Thanks to you Airframes ! 
do you think that yellow roudels could be on the aircraft by 14july 1943 ?

one of my friends made this color profil of the aircraft and just gave it to me, but I don't know if the personnal name was yellow or withe.






If anybody knows much about the pilot, info are wellcome.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2012)

The yellow surround _might_ have been in place at that date, but, the bars should have been applied, with a red outline.
Following trials, orders were issued on June 28th 1943, to have the bars applied, with a red outline to the bars and circle, to be fully implemented by no later than September 1st, 1943. 
A counter order of 14th August 1943, changed the outline colour to blue. This resulted in some aircraft still having the yellow outline and no bars, some with no yellow outline, but bars and circle with a red outline, and some with the bars and correct blue outline. A further complication was those aircraft which had the red over-painted with blue, presenting a darker blue outline as a result!
Without photo evidence of the unit's aircraft from the exact period, it's impossible to decide exactly on the presentation. There's a very good chance it was stars and bars with the red outline - but this particular aircraft, early in July, might not have been re-painted. Looking at photos of other unit's aircraft at that time, most seem to have the stars, bars, and red outlines, but a few still retain the circle with yellow outline and no bars!
Overall, I'd say the profile is fairly accurate, and, judging by the tones in the B&W photo, the name is probably in white.


----------



## DFM+BB (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow a real precise analysis of my problem, I think I 'll keep this paint sheme with yellow roundels.
According to your post, a day or an other this aircraft sould had at fist this marking so I am fine with that.

Thanks Airframe


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2012)

You're welcome, and I think you are safe with your choice.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2012)

There is some group info on the group association website at
78th Fighter Group Website

I can't get this at work, but here is the internet wayback machine that may get you info on the old association website.
Internet Archive Wayback Machine


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 1, 2012)

Web site of great interest ! especially the second one !
thank you EVANGLIDER


----------



## DFM+BB (Jul 16, 2012)

Dear All,

To thank you for your help and to finalise this post I wanted to share the video from French television about the ceremony made in France for the P47 pilot.
His son takes part in the ceremony, lots of emotions.
People involved ( I mean lot more than me) made a really good job on this "bravo" ! 



Video is in French but is understandable.

Again thank to all of you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2012)

That's just awesome, thanks for posting!


----------



## DFM+BB (Jul 16, 2012)

You are wellcome 

It is normal to share, without sharing nothing could happen ! and sharing is the base of this forum 
Happy you enjoyed !


----------

